# NPD Awesome Landscape



## Augminished (Apr 1, 2012)

I bought this painting last December when I was in new york. I just picked it up from the frame store a couple days ago.

I just loved the simplicity of it and the modern look. 

It kind of reminded me of sound waves in a way.

















It is the New York skyline if you could not tell.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Apr 1, 2012)

I like that a lot man. How much did it cost you? I want one 
Have a fun trip to NY?


----------



## Augminished (Apr 1, 2012)

Here is a link to her website:

Paintings by Yvoni

Honestly, $100. The framing was a lot more but the painting was not expensive.

She opened a gallery so prices could have gone up. 

It was an awesome trip went to see The Book of Mormon!


----------



## Bigsby (Apr 2, 2012)

thats really awesome i like it a lot i see sound waves too


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Apr 2, 2012)

Awesome! I'll check it out.


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 3, 2012)

That's a really nice painting! i really like the color combination and the simplicity


----------



## Furtive Glance (Apr 4, 2012)

I like it too. Also, I'm seeing 2 weird faces at the bottom center...


----------



## Augminished (Apr 4, 2012)

I see what you are talking about. Hmmm pretty cool!

If you split it down the center it kind of looks like a reflection. It also for some reason reminds me of Assassins Creed.


----------



## decypher (Apr 5, 2012)

It looks absolutely amazing! is it a print or an original, I mean for $100?!
(talking about giclee prints and stuff that do easily start in that price range. what are the measurements?)


----------



## Augminished (Apr 5, 2012)

Its about 12" by 24" 

I am positive it is an original. I actually sat down and talked to the artist and her husband for awhile (she did not speak very good English). She was very passionate about her work. I think she was from Russian (or the surrounding area can't exactly remember). 

She is an example of a starving artist. Quite sad and I truly hope someone discovers her.


----------

